# Three times tonight my tv just switched itself off. We have Sky +HD. Cause?



## Ash 22 (18 Sep 2010)

Three times tonight my tv just switched itself off. We have Sky +HD. Anybody know what might be causing this please?


----------



## sustanon (18 Sep 2010)

1st, overheating can be the primary culprit.
2nd, make sure the kids didn't activate the sleep function.


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Sep 2010)

Thanks sustanon for your reply. When you say overheating what do you mean by this? No kids so unless I pressed something accidentally, is the sleep function a button? Its still happeniing today, I tried ringing Sky but I was so long waiting on the phone I gave up.


----------



## Berni (19 Sep 2010)

Which is turning off, your tv or your sky box? If its the tv, then there isnt any point in ringing sky.
Does it happen at regular intervals or randomly?


----------



## sustanon (19 Sep 2010)

ok, the sky box may be overheating, I'm assuming here, as you havn't said if the TV or the box is what is specifically switching off. I've had this happen on a DVR before, with an X-box sitting on top of the vents, make sure the boxes have access to ventilation, TV not over a fireplace or mounted too close to the wall, i.e. no gap...

Sleep on the TV could be a button or a menu selection, you'll have to read the manual for that. can't help you any more than that.

If your sky box is what is crapping out, it may be a bad heat sink or a fan has failed. causing a thermal overload and so a shutdown. then it's time for repair or replacement.


----------



## Catering141 (19 Sep 2010)

This happened us last night 3 times too when I tried to go into SKY Anytime. So I gave up trying and just went into planner (was trying to watch district 9 - very good by the way)

It was between 9.30-10.00pm. Was that the time it happened to you too? The screen just went black. We have SKY + HD too.


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Sep 2010)

Its the sky box thats switching off not the tv.Catering it happened later than 10pm and its still happening today. There is no set pattern, it could be gone after a minute and this could happen a few times and then it could last an hour or more before it goes again. I did notice that at times I had difficulty switching on the tv lately, nearly impossible sometimes to get the skybox light to turn green so it may be all connected. I don't have the skybox a year yet so I'll ring the place where we purchased it tomorrow. I presume theres a guarantee on it.


----------



## DaveyWavey (19 Sep 2010)

Same thing happened to my Sky+HD box today, switched itself off 3 times during the Cork - Down match. Nothing to do with overheating if it has been happening to other users at the same time in my opinion.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2010)

This happened to me some years ago when my actual TV was switching itself off, and always at critical times during a movie or a match. Other times, the sound just disappeared.

Some days earlier my eccentric next door neighbour had visited me and had shown great interest in the make and model of TV. It turns out that he had bought a remote control and used it to switch on and off my telly. Could a neighbour be doing that with your Sky Box?


----------



## Graftgirl (19 Sep 2010)

*Happened to me too!!*

Same thing happened to my Sky+HD box last night. We were trying to watch a recorded programme and every time we tried to rewind or pause, stop etc the box would turn itself off.
If its happened to a few people could just be sky going through some routine maintenance..


----------



## paddyc (20 Sep 2010)

I was just talking to somebody who's HD box went off twice during the match yesteray, their non hd box was fine.

I am due a Sky installer out tomorrow to get a dish connection changed and swtich from Sky+ to Sky+HD box - I will ask him if he knows anything about the boxes going off.


----------



## Ash 22 (20 Sep 2010)

paddyc that would be great. Just curious that so many went off. I rang the place where we got our hd box today and he did'nt seem to have got any other complaints, he said he would send the box off as its under warranty but I'll hold on and see as it has'nt gone since. He also gave me steps over the phone to update the software so I've done that also.


----------



## serotoninsid (20 Sep 2010)

If anyone had to contact sky support during the weekend, you would have been faced with wait times of anything up to 30 mins.  I was told that there was some sort of issue involving sky anytime and a couple of other sky options.  Perhaps this had something to do with it?


----------



## Booter (20 Sep 2010)

Similar thing happened with me last night. I have two HD boxes and just selecting any programme from Anytime menu caused them to crash. Seems its been happening to lots of people over the weekend - there's a thread over on DS about it: 
[broken link removed]

Sky know about it and have apparently fixed the glitch today. I haven't tried my boxes yet tonight.


----------



## emphias (20 Sep 2010)

yep same happend here with me... except mine kinda froze first


----------



## RMCF (23 Sep 2010)

Reports of this problem all over the internet last week or so.
An explanation?



_Sky has insisted that it is working on a problem that has seen many  customers' Sky+ HD boxes freeze when people tried to open the Anytime  service.

The problem is serious enough for Sky to stop adding programmes to Anytime while it is rectified. 

"Over the last 48 hours, some Sky+ HD customers have experienced problems when using Sky Anytime," Sky told TechRadar. 

"Because of a technical issue, some HD boxes would freeze or go into standby while accessing the Sky Anytime menu.

Working on the problem

"We're working to investigate the problem and we believe that we've now identified the root cause," the spokesperson continued

"This  means that no further customers should experience the problem and there  is no need to disable Sky Anytime on your Sky+ HD box.

"However,  while our final checks are continuing, we're taking the precaution of  not adding new programmes to Anytime for Sky+ HD customers. 

"This  is a purely temporary measure and we hope to be able to reinstate the  full service as soon as possible. We're sorry for any inconvenience  caused in the meantime.

"Please note that this issue relates to Sky+ HD boxes only and has not affected standard definition Sky+ boxes."_


----------



## Ash 22 (23 Sep 2010)

I was'nt using Sky Anytime, it just kept switching off but anyway it seems to be back in action again.


----------



## millieforbes (1 Oct 2010)

My Sky HD now also randomly turning off. We has the previous box for less than two months when it failed (stuck on standby), we've had the replacement for two weeks and now it turns itself off at random, also sometimes records with no sound.

I have a lot of experience of the wait time on their helpline by now too...


----------



## Complainer (1 Oct 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> This happened to me some years ago when my actual TV was switching itself off, and always at critical times during a movie or a match. Other times, the sound just disappeared.
> 
> Some days earlier my eccentric next door neighbour had visited me and had shown great interest in the make and model of TV. It turns out that he had bought a remote control and used it to switch on and off my telly. Could a neighbour be doing that with your Sky Box?



Brilliant idea.


----------

